# JBuilder aktualisieren



## einsTeIn.NET (21. Apr 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich hab eine kleine Frage bzgl. des JBuilders. Ich hab vor ein paar Jährchen mal eine Version des JBuilders 2 (mit einer Studentenlizenz) während des Studiums bekommen. Diese habe ich im Prinzip nur für die damalige Vorlesung eingesetzt und mich auch nicht weiter darum gekümmert, weil das ja damals ausreichend war. (So ist das halt, man macht immer nur das nötigste.  :wink: ) Jetzt habe ich allerdings ein neues Projekt, das evtl. auch in Java geschrieben werden soll, was mich unweigerlich zu der Frage bringt: Wie kann ich den JBuilder aktualisieren? Ich meine, mittlerweile sind ja einiges an neuen Errungenschaften hinzugekommen, die ich natürlich auch nutzen möchte. Versteht mich aber nicht falsch, ich möchte nicht die IDE ansich aktualisieren (da wüßte ich schon, was zu tun ist), sondern bei der ersten Installation wurde ja die damals übliche Version des JDK bzw. der JRE ins Installationsverzeichnis kopiert und der JBuilder benutzt diese um die Klassen usw. zum Laufen zu bringen. Ich möchte jetzt diese ganze Javaumgebung innerhalb vom JBuilder aktualisieren, aber ich hab keinen blassen Schimmer wie das gehen soll bzw. Panik davor mir die ganze Installation zu zerschießen. Man muß doch nicht etwas nur die Ordnerinhalte mit der neuen JRE bzw. dem neuen JDK ersetzen, oder??? Neee, das wäre zu einfach!


mfg


----------



## Reality (21. Apr 2004)

Hi,
versuch es doch mal! Bei Eclipse macht man das zumindest so.
Falls das nicht klappt, deinstallierst du JBuilder wieder.

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## einsTeIn.NET (21. Apr 2004)

Genau das ist ja mein Problem. Das ist eine einzige Installation und ich kann meine CD einfach nicht wiederfinden. Habe momentan auch kein Geld für eine neuere Version des JBuilders. Ansonsten müßte ich auf Eclipse umsteigen, wofür ich dann wieder extra Einarbeitungszeit bräuchte  :cry: 
Außerdem, soweit ich weiß benutzt Eclipse die JDK bzw. JRE, die im System installiert sind! Daher auch nicht diese Probleme bei Updates.
Mir würde es ja auch reichen, wenn ich die Benutzung der JRE/JDK umleiten könnte. Aber leider kann ich dafür auch keine Option in den IDE Options finden.


----------



## Beni (21. Apr 2004)

einsTeIn.NET hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Habe momentan auch kein Geld für eine neuere Version des JBuilders.



 hier *gratis *die Foundation runterladen! 

Aber Eclipse ist um einiges besser, ein Umstieg kann sich durchaus lohnen.

mfg Beni


----------



## Pulvertoastman (21. Apr 2004)

Da hat sich einiges getan, seit der JBuilder Version 2 ;-)

Wenn du ein nicht kommerzielles Projekt hast, kannst du dir auch die JBuilder X Version kostenlos von Borland herunterladen.

Versuch mal die Frage in der newsgroup von Borland zur JBuilder IDE zu stellen. 
http://info.borland.com/newsgroups/ng_jbuilder.html


----------



## einsTeIn.NET (21. Apr 2004)

Beni hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hier *gratis *die Foundation runterladen!


Ach, sowas gibt's!?! Naja, was ist denn dann der Unterschied zu den Enterprise/Developer/...?? Ich sollte dann vielleicht erst einmal klären, ob das für mein Projekt ausreicht! Sonst steh ich irgendwann da und kann nicht weitermachen, weil das Feature nicht von dieser Version der IDE unterstützt wird. Werde gleich mal googlen bzw. mich im Forum umschauen.



			
				Beni hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber Eclipse ist um einiges besser, ein Umstieg kann sich durchaus lohnen.


Tja, hab hier den einen Thread gelesen, bei dem es genau darum geht. So eindeutig scheint das ja doch nicht zu sein!!! Dieses ganze modulare Prinzip, PlugIn hin - PlugIn her, alles ist irgendwie Java und soll es auch sein, die Geschwindigkeit und die Performance... ???:L  da blicke ich als alter Datenbank-Programmierer nicht mal eben so auf Anhieb durch.




			
				Pulvertoastman hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn du ein nicht kommerzielles Projekt hast, kannst du dir auch die JBuilder X Version kostenlos von Borland herunterladen.


Aha! Sachen gibt's. Und wie wird das dann kontrolliert, ob ich nicht doch mein Ergebnis verticke?



			
				Pulvertoastman hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Versuch mal die Frage in der newsgroup von Borland zur JBuilder IDE zu stellen.
> http://info.borland.com/newsgroups/ng_jbuilder.html


Gute Idee!   



Hat das denn noch niemand gemacht? Es muß ja nicht der JBuilder 2 sein.... von Java kommt doch alle Nase lang eine neue Version raus. Was macht ihr z.B. wenn ihr generische Typen benutzen wollt? Eclipse gibt's für Java 1.5 ja noch nicht! Und es sieht nicht so aus, als wenn sich die Eclipse-Macher großartig darum Gedanken machen würden, solange die 1.5 noch beta ist. Wenn aber alle Eclipse benutzen, dann ist ja keiner da um die beta zu testen, ergo wird sie den beta-Status nie verlassen. Also muß es doch jemanden geben, der das anders macht!!!! Na wo isser denn  :?:  :wink: 
Für weitere Anregungen bin ich immer noch offen und auch dankbar.


----------



## Roar (21. Apr 2004)

? man braucht schließlich keine IDE um um zu programmieren, ich benutze auch das JDK 1.5 beta (mit JCreator)...


----------



## einsTeIn.NET (21. Apr 2004)

Das weiß ich! Viele Wege führen nach Rom.
Ich wollte damit nur sagen, daß es doch Leute geben muß, die schon mal genau mein Problem gelöst haben.

Tja, so wie ich das gelesen hab....


> Es gibt drei Versionen:
> 
> Foundation, das ist die freie Version ...
> 
> ...


brauche ich nur die Foundation, obwohl eine UML-Unterstützung schon super wäre. Dann kann man sich viel Arbeit ersparen.


----------

